# Drop $



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you guys have a set price per drop? Or do you do it by time and material?

What's your average per drop?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I work for a company but I do perk work at $100 NZD per drop if its easy. I make money on mark up of cable and jacks. Im not getting out of bed for a job less than $400 though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The time you price something "per drop", you'll get there and find plenum ceilings, double thickness drywall, fireblocking, and the IDF a thousand feet away. Try to put your eyeballs on the job whenever you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

My boss told me one time the average for our jobs was $3600 per motor. That was more or less his way of estimating.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy said:


> I work for a company but I do perk work at $100 NZD per drop if its easy. I make money on mark up of cable and jacks. Im not getting out of bed for a job less than $400 though.


The data companies around here seem to get in the 89-99 dollar a drop range for simple one's. Run wire above dropped ceiling, pop hole in top plate, cut in low voltage ring, terminate both ends. I guess you could make money at that if you could do just that all day long, every day.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

That's probally about right, I get thrown a bone for perk work only about 4 or 5 times a year. I prefer to do it with catenary wires not just above the ceiling, if I'm having a good night Ill be fitted off and tested in under about an hour for an easy 150ft run. I have no idea what my company charges for single runs as I get the feeling we do it for a good price to keep our big clients after construction phase.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

That doesn't sound bad then, I've been asking around as my average is around 85. I only do t&m, as your right, you just don't know what complications your going to run into. My average is about an hour per location, usually less if it's a bigger job. 

I also only install plenum, although I do carry riser and PVC for others I contract for. Yeah, plenum is more expensive, but it's worth it and less hassle.

Someone told me that att was doing drops at $73 course I've seen their work, and its not worth that. Some guys claim they are getting $140 a drop, I'm trying to figure that out yet.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I work for AT&T in Kansas. Simple install, first drop $125.00, additional drops $85.00 each. If it gets complicated then time & materials kick in at $179.00 for the first hour, and $160.00 thereafter.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

That's what I thought, I wonder if they were mistaken?

I hope you guys do better installs then over here, I just shake my head most times.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Each state within the AT&T territory may have different prices. Each states Regulatory Commission has a say in the pricing.


----------

